# Hyatt Main St. Station on eBay



## ondeadlin (Feb 1, 2006)

Saw this listing for Hyatt Main St. Station on eBay, listing "2950 points, plus an additional 1750 floating points". What are floating points? It's the first time I've ever seen them mentioned in a Hyatt listing.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=4433869182&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1


----------



## Seth Nock (Feb 1, 2006)

That property is sold as a fixed winter week and floating points for summer use or for trade to any of the other properties. I am assuming it is fixed week # 9.  I is an okay price, not great.


----------

